# U.S. Dollars Accepted?



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 18, 2009)

I will be taking a taxi from the airport to my hotel in Montreal.  Will the taxi take U.S. currency or should I get some canadian at the airport?  Thanks.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 18, 2009)

Most places/stores etc will take USD but the exchange rate is terrible, you will get a better rate from your bank.  I also doubt the taxi driver will give you a "rate" he will probably take your money on par with the CAD.


----------



## calgarygary (Sep 18, 2009)

Canuck said:


> Most places/stores etc will take USD but the exchange rate is terrible, you will get a better rate from your bank.  I also doubt the taxi driver will give you a "rate" he will probably take your money on par with the CAD.



I don't know, the way the loonie has been going a cabbie might even charge exchange!


----------

